

Fast Company: The Perils and Promise of the Reputation Economy - lawrence
http://www.fastcompany.com/magazine/131/on-the-internet-everyone-knows-youre-a-dog.html

======
lawrence
Seems like a follow up to the RWW post that the days of anonymous posters are
numbered.

